# Alex ALX-295 Wheelset Issue



## bhobson24 (Feb 6, 2005)

I have an '05 Roubaix Elite. The bike came with an Alex ALX-295 wheelset. I have not noticed this before today, but it sems like any pressure I put on the bike side to side, the wheels flex to where the brakes rub the rim. It not a crazy amount of rub, but enough to hear and feel. Is this normal for this bike, given its carbon structure? I wouldnt think so, but im seriously doubting that these stock wheels are worth a crap. Does anyone else have these issues (or any issues for that matter) with these wheels? BTW- I only weigh 150 lbs at 6'2". So its definitely not my weight! Thanks!


----------



## joey_the_thinker (Feb 23, 2005)

My local bike shop said they havent had any problems with this wheelset, and it seems they've had mixed reviews from what i've read on the net. I'm kinda interested in the same bike, but to be honest I'm looking at the Giant ocr comp 2 more closely mainly because of the wheelset, the Giant comes with the new Shimano R550 which seems to get very positive reviews. But i did like the way the Specialized looked .....havent seen the Giant yet, or rode eithor. In any event, if it is the wheels, maybe you can swap them out for the r550 and get credit for the Alex's...if it is a wheel problem... I kinda liked they way they looked myself. Good luck


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

bhobson24 said:


> I have an '05 Roubaix Elite. The bike came with an Alex ALX-295 wheelset. I have not noticed this before today, but it sems like any pressure I put on the bike side to side, the wheels flex to where the brakes rub the rim. It not a crazy amount of rub, but enough to hear and feel. Is this normal for this bike, given its carbon structure? I wouldnt think so, but im seriously doubting that these stock wheels are worth a crap. Does anyone else have these issues (or any issues for that matter) with these wheels? BTW- I only weigh 150 lbs at 6'2". So its definitely not my weight! Thanks!


 Ask your LBS to check the spoke tension of your wheels-it could be that they're not tensioned up to spec.

it could also be that your wheels just aren't that stiff.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

My Alex ALX 330 wheels do the same thing. I alternate between 3 different wheelsets and I get flex from my Velomax Circuits as well. My Ksyriums are my only wheels that don't flex. My Alex and Velomax wheels only flex when I am standing and hammering pretty hard. BTW...I weigh 210 pounds so I always expect some flex in my wheels.


----------



## tomrob_36 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Alex wheels*



bhobson24 said:


> I have an '05 Roubaix Elite. The bike came with an Alex ALX-295 wheelset. I have not noticed this before today, but it sems like any pressure I put on the bike side to side, the wheels flex to where the brakes rub the rim. It not a crazy amount of rub, but enough to hear and feel. Is this normal for this bike, given its carbon structure? I wouldnt think so, but im seriously doubting that these stock wheels are worth a crap. Does anyone else have these issues (or any issues for that matter) with these wheels? BTW- I only weigh 150 lbs at 6'2". So its definitely not my weight! Thanks!


I have the 04 Roubaix with the 105 package and Alex 290 wheels. I am 6'2" at 190 lbs. and have not noticed any flexing. I agree with the tension aspect end of your wheel setup. I am in Masachussetts and do some of the mountain roads with n problems and no truing issues after about 1000 miles.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm also riding the base 04 Roubaix with the Alex 290 wheels...Better yet, I had the 290 wheels...I never had a problem with flex, but both mine and my wife's rear hubs and freehubs loosened up after 500km's of riding. We are both light weights and the hub problems worried me. Did some searching on the web and didn't like what I was reading about the hubs. I've been riding mountain bikes for the last 5 years and have quickly learned that a good dependable set of hubs is the foundation of any good wheelset. Because of this we dumped the Alex wheels and picked up some Mavic Ksyrium Elites for both bikes. I'm not telling you to dump the wheels, but in my opinion the Alex wheels just won't cut the day in and day out riding, for very long, that an avid cyclist will do. Sure they will go round and round, but for how long?? All I know is that once the wheels were off I had a look at all the hubs and in each one the bearings felt pretty crunchy already....Not something I am fond of...I like butter smooth hubs...BTW the Mavic's are great so far.

Rich


----------



## tomrob_36 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Alex wheels*



rbart4506 said:


> I'm also riding the base 04 Roubaix with the Alex 290 wheels...Better yet, I had the 290 wheels...I never had a problem with flex, but both mine and my wife's rear hubs and freehubs loosened up after 500km's of riding. We are both light weights and the hub problems worried me. Did some searching on the web and didn't like what I was reading about the hubs. I've been riding mountain bikes for the last 5 years and have quickly learned that a good dependable set of hubs is the foundation of any good wheelset. Because of this we dumped the Alex wheels and picked up some Mavic Ksyrium Elites for both bikes. I'm not telling you to dump the wheels, but in my opinion the Alex wheels just won't cut the day in and day out riding, for very long, that an avid cyclist will do. Sure they will go round and round, but for how long?? All I know is that once the wheels were off I had a look at all the hubs and in each one the bearings felt pretty crunchy already....Not something I am fond of...I like butter smooth hubs...BTW the Mavic's are great so far.
> 
> Rich


 I understand your concerns about the hubs. I have been looking at the Easton and Bontrager wheelsets with sealed hubs.


----------



## zach (Jul 4, 2005)

I have the Alx 330 and the spokes do flex, I've also had a few of them break and I only weigh 165 so it shouldn't be a weight issue.


----------



## tomrob_36 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Alex wheelset*



zach said:


> I have the Alx 330 and the spokes do flex, I've also had a few of them break and I only weigh 165 so it shouldn't be a weight issue.


This is and update to my post from earlier. At about 1700 miles I broke a nondrive side spoke on the rear wheel. This is the first issue I have had with these wheels. I understand the shortcomings of this set and I purchased a used pair of Bontrager Race Lites on Ebay for $150. I love the sealed hubs and aero spokes. I felt that as I get stronger and put on more miles on the tough roads in Mass it was time for a better set of wheels. I probably will not upgrade any components on this bike other than regular maintenance and save money for a better bike next year. This will become a fowl weather/ training bike when that happens.


----------

